# Code 172 Rail



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for Code 172 rail? It is talked about from time to time and I know it exist because I have a sample on my desk. I can get it in S-Scale Flex Track, but that would be kind of pricey. Thus far I've been unable to find a source for the rail only. Nickle Silver is preferrable, but I wouldn't be opposed to aluminum or other materials.

Thanks . . . . . Ye Olde Iron Horse aka Ken


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Kenneth, 

Not sure about 172, but Old Pullman sells 148 and 215 in Nickel Silver. 

http://www.oldpullmanmodelrailroads.com/ 

Hope that helps. 

Matt


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

As I recall, code 172 rail was the stuff commonly used in Tinplate S scale maybe from American Flyer days. These days S stabdard gauge uses something more on the order of code 100 or slightly larger to give a more scale look.

Micro Engineering also makes code 148 and 205 while Llagas Creek makes code 215 in Aluminum.

If all you want to do is mate to some code 172 track and run S scale I would recommend code 148 or smaller and solder it on. If you intend to run large scale, code 172 is fairly light and I would recommend going up to code 205 ...

Regards ... Doug


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Old Pullman also sells code 205 nickel silver.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Pullman also sells code 205 nickel silver


Is Old Pullman actively selling? I know there is a new owner (Tom?) but he's been very quiet these past few years.


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete, Yes. I've purchased rail and joiners from them recently and have an order pending.


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hi Ken,

How has your search come along? Were you able to find any Code 172?

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Mark . . . . 

My search for Code 172 rail in Nickel Silver has been unsuccessful, except for finding it in 5 foot lengths of S-scale flex track on plastic ties. It really would be a bit pricey to purchase it that way, but I may possibly be forced to do that. 

I did have a very nice email from someone that had some brass Code 172 but as luck would have it I have misplaced or erased that email address, something I don't normally do.

Thanks for asking. Do you have any leads? 

Ye Olde' Iron Horse . . . . aka . . . . Ken


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hi Ken,

I'm in the same boat as you and I too believe I will be forced to use the S scale flex track. I am still looking and I will attemt to contract anyone who sells rail to find out if it is possible to obtain some. I would really like more prototypical rail for my trains. I have someone who will turn down the flanges of my locomotives if needed. I am amazed that large flanges are acceptable to most modelers in this scale. I recently moved up from On3 and most modelers of accurate railroading equipment in this scale and smaller have been moving to more prototypical rail and flanges. I will keep you updated.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello Ken and All,

I have an email from a gentleman in California who has an old club layout which has code 172 rail, but he does not have the time to rip it up. I am seriously considering Code 148 as this is closer to the 30 lb. rail which ran on the railway I am modeling. I found out today that I can also have G gauge stub switches made with this code for little more that what you would pay for O scale switches. Too cool...

Mark Stonbraker


----------

